# Audio / Video >  Radiotehnika iekārtu apraksts

## RenarsLV

Es daru vietnes Radiotehnika, man vajag kādu informāciju, ko ir grūti atrast šobrīd meklē foto: 
S-20K 
S-30K 
BS-30 
HCA-510D 
ЭГ-9010
labākas kvalitātes fotogrāfijas:
CB 
GL-30 
S-40L 
S-90l 
BS-50 
S-50L 
BS-90 
BL-503 
УП-7010, kas ir šī informācija, lūdzu palīdziet man
P.S. sorry par sliktu latviešu valodā

----------


## RenarsLV

VEF Radiotehnika RRR apraksts iekārtu - http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Jon

Diez vai mums privātās kolekcijās būs vairāk materiālu par to, kas atrodams netā, sevišķi krievu lapās. Labprāt piedāvāsim, ja atradīsies kas interesants. Vispār tavs darbiņš visnotaļ uzteicams - ne tikai padomju laika radiorūpniecības vēsturei vispār, bet katrai rūpnīcai varētu būt šāda lapa ar noderīgu informāciju. Un lūgums - aizvāc prom VEF vārdu. Tak pats zini, ka tas tur pēdējos gados nelietīgi piekabināts (kaut VEFs totāli iznīcināts, tomēr tas un RRR bija pilnīgi atsķirīgas lietas).

----------


## RenarsLV

"В 2000-м году наша компания также приобрела завод по производству печатных плат у ВЭФа и теперь наш бренд звучит, как - "VEF Radiotehnika RRR". Таким образом, некогда гремевшая на весь Союз марка не исчезла с рынка и сегодня. "
VEF tāpēc daļu no vārda, jo īpaši tādēļ, meklēšana ir labāk, bet joprojām domāju par to, kā var atņemt ... Attiecībā uz aprīkojumu, ja jūs varat atrast vairāk informācijas jūs varat rakstīt šeit, jūs manā forumā.

----------


## andrievs

A Vi poprobuite pazvonit v VEF muzei
http://www.vefkp.lv/rus/

Tam javno ne kompjutorshciki sidjat, potomu chto dazhe  nomer telefona nemogut doplolnitj 6-tjotkoi do vosmi znakov, no vrjad-li otkazhutsja pomoch.
I dlja RRR jestj muzei  
"Muzejs atrodas Rīgas Tehniskās universitātes Elektronikas un telekomunikāciju fakultātē (Āzenes iela 12) 4. stāvā, 410. auditorijā."

----------


## RenarsLV

> A Vi poprobuite pazvonit v VEF muzei
> http://www.vefkp.lv/rus/
> 
> Tam javno ne kompjutorshciki sidjat, potomu chto dazhe  nomer telefona nemogut doplolnitj 6-tjotkoi do vosmi znakov, no vrjad-li otkazhutsja pomoch.
> I dlja RRR jestj muzei  
> "Muzejs atrodas Rīgas Tehniskās universitātes Elektronikas un telekomunikāciju fakultātē (Āzenes iela 12) 4. stāvā, 410. auditorijā."


 спасибо, только вот у Radiotehnik-ки есть редкие аппараты, которые не пошли в массовый выпуск, такие как например комплекс ЭГ-9010, УП-7010 и УМ-7011, общаюсь с человеком, который имеет УМ и УП (хотя УП в ужасном состянии) и у его знакомого УП этот, но фотоаппарата нет и живых фотографий к этой аппаратуре не имею, а про эквалайзер вообще никаких упомянаний, кроме как в журнале "Радио" 1987 года...

----------


## RenarsLV

atrast fotogrāfijas iespējams EG-9010, tikai dažu reģistratoru, kurš var zināt, kādas mašīnas? 
http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/0-12

----------


## Vaz3

Man laukos mētājas akustika viena ,šķiet ka bija reta,arī visai nelietojama,saucās AC40 vai kautkā tā,basinieks kā s90,tikai vecāks,ja nemaldos pirmās paaudzes.

----------


## RenarsLV

Ir vairākas akustika daudz, es domāju, ka visvairāk es esmu uzrakstījis, un kā vecais akustika, aprakstu man nav (60-70. Gadi) 
ЭГ-9010 nav tā pati apraksts, tad kāds bija foto ir Э-9102, 12-joslu ir arī Э-001 (līdz amp УП-001), bet par ЭГ-9010 vēl joprojām nav informācijas

----------


## guguce

Tev vajag meklēt datubāzēs u.c.  RRR konsruktoru biroja darbiniekus, adreses, 
un tad viņus apciemot. Tā varētu kaut ko iegūt. 

Bet vai beigās nebij kaut kāds vienotais KB ?

----------


## RenarsLV

pārāk grūti tas ir, dažos gadījumos nav iespējams, tāpēc es būs skatīties internetā, katalogi un tamlīdzīga produkcija

----------


## RenarsLV

jaunākās ziņas http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/

16.07.2010
Добавлены руководство и более качественная схема на усилитель У-7112
15.07.2010
Добавлены инструкции по ремонту для аппаратов: Ария-102, МП-7210, У-7111, УП-001
Добавлена схема к акустике S-70
Добавлены Родные руководства и схемы в одном файле для акустики: S-30, S-50B и S-90D (S-100D)
14.07.2010
Добавлено описание акустической системы Kraslava (Современная акустика)
Добавлены тест и описание акустики S-400M в журнале "What Hi-Fi?" марта 2010 года
13.07.2010
Изменен дизайн сайта
9.07.2010
В прошлом году оборот комании VEF Radiotehnika RRR уменьшился на 40%, но в этом году компания претерпела значительные изменения и значительное увеличение заказов, говорится в заявлении NASDAQ OMX Riga
Постоянный портнер в Италии прислал свой заказ на изготовление корпусов для акустических систем не только на июль, но и на август этого года
В опублекованном на бирже уведомление сказано, что основная работа идет над дизайном акустики для рынков Скандинавии, успешный опыт в сотрудничестве дает надежду на подписание контракта
Показателем качества продукции является и то, что акустические системы завода были задействованы для организации конкурса "Новая волна"
Как сообщалось оборот компании в первом квартале этого года составил 399862 лата, за тот же период в прошлом году он был 467172  лата
Хотя прибыль завода в первом квартале составила 17438 латов, в прошлом году в этот же период компания работала с потерей в 124483 лата
Добавлено описание акустики S-300F (Акустика на экспорт)
8.07.2010
Проработан будущий дизайн сайта, просмотреть его можно здесь
Добавлено качественное фото комплекта МС-711 (Другие аппараты/другое)
5.07.2010
Добавлено описание комплекта МС-711 (Другие аппараты/другое)
4.07.2010
Добавлено описание радиолы Виктория-К001-Стерео
30.06.2010
Модернизирована страница "Приставки кассетные"
29.06.2010
Модернизирована страница "Тюнеры"
28.06.2010
Модернизированы страницы "Эквалайзеры" и "Электропроигрыватели"
27.06.2010
Модернизирована страница "Усилители"
Добавлено качественное фото акустики GL-30 (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
Добавлены фотографии магниторадиолы МР-5101 и магнитофона-проигрывателя МП-501
26.06.2010
Добавлено описание активной акустической системы BSS-300M (акустика с 2000 по 2010 год)
25.06.2010
Добавлено описание активной акустической системы MM-5A (акустика с 2000 по 2010 год)
23.06.2010
Добавлено описание головок динамических 30ГД-2 и 75ГДН-5

----------


## RenarsLV

http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/ jaunumi:

12.08.2010
Проведена первая часть модернизации страницы "Другие аппараты"
09.08.2010
Обновлена страница магнитофона-приставки МП-7301
07.08.2010
Добавлено описание аппаратов ЭП-001 и Т-001 (категории Электропригрыватели и Тюнеры соответственно)
Добавлено описание радиоприемника Селга-410
Добавлено фото магнитофона-приставки М-201 с сенсорным управлением ЛПМ
31.07.2010
Добавлены фото внутренностей усилителя FA-7150
Добавлено описание радиоприемника Селга-310
30.07.2010
Добавлено подробное описание для большинства аппаратов категорий: Усилители, Эквалайзеры, Электропроигрыватели, Приставки кассетные, Тюнеры, Продукция VEF
25.07.2010
Схема УП-7010 переведена в .djvu формат (1 мегабайт)
Модернизирована страница "Продукция VEF"
Добавлено описание магнитолы VEF Sigma-260
Добавлено описание лампового приемника Т-834, приставки трехпрограммного вещания ПТВ-61 (Другие аппараты/другое) и автомобильных приемников АПВ-60 (АПВ-60-2), АПВ-61-2-Т, АВ-68 и АВ-75
Добавлено фото приемника для радиоузла У-207
24.07.2010
Добавлена схема на усилитель предварительный УП-7010
21.07.2010
Добавлены фотографии усилителя УМ-001
20.07.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемника Abava-РП-8332
Добавлена техническая документация: Аккорд-стерео руководство+схема, Дуэт ПМ-8101 инструкция по ремонту, Дуэт ПМ-8401 руководство+схема, Мелодия-101 руководство, Мелодия-16 руководство, МЛ-6201 руководство, Орбита руководство+схема, МР-5201 руководство, Рига-302 руководство на английском+схема, S-90B руководство+схема, УКУ-020 руководство+схема, Тюнер Виктория-003 руководство и У-101 инструкция по ремонту
18.07.2010
Добавлены технические характеристики и фотографии на усилитель FA-7150

----------


## ansius

vis jau butu ok, tikai ar ko tavs saits bus labaks par http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/radiotehnika.html vai www.radiopagajiba.lv ?

----------


## RenarsLV

> vis jau butu ok, tikai ar ko tavs saits bus labaks par http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/radiotehnika.html vai http://www.radiopagajiba.lv ?


 Vienkārši salīdziniet daudz informācijas par manu portālu, un tiem, ka jūs tagad sauc    ::

----------


## RenarsLV

http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/ jaunumi:

24.08.2010
Добавлен фотоальбом "Radiotehnika S-400M 25ZT-4 (8 Om)"
23.08.2010
От былого величия Radiotehnika осталось только название, утверждают скептики. Когда–то завод был флагманом советской радиопромышленности и мозговым центром развития радиотехники СССР. В год выпускалось более миллиона акустических систем, что составляло 35% всей бытовой аудиотехники, произведенной на всем советском пространстве - читать полностью
22.08.2010
Добавлено подробное описание усилителя УКУ-010 и его фото с пультом
Добавлено хорошее фото акустики 50АС-5 (акустика 80-ых годов высокой мощности)
Добавлено более подробное описание радиолы Виктория-002
17.08.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемника Риф
16.08.2010
Добавлено описание приемника Абава РП-8332 (из каталога 88 года) и акустики S-100F (акустика 80-ых годов высокой мощности)
Добавлено четкое фото магниторадиолы МР-5210
15.08.2010
Добавлено описание магнитолы Рига-310Е (Другие аппараты)
13.08.2010
Добавлены пара последних фото завода (категория Фотографии)

----------


## RenarsLV

jaunumi:

21.09.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемников VEF H-5001 и VEF HR-1003
18.09.2010
Добавлено фото S-30K (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
17.09.2010
Добавлено фото на магнитолы VEF-2001 и VEF Siringa-2000 (Продукция VEF)
Добавлено фото и некоторые данные на электропроигрыватель Радиотехника 002-Стерео (Электропроигрыватели)
Добавлено фото и некоторые данные на  Сатурн (Другие аппараты/Радиоприемники до 1980 года)
Добавлено описание катушечного магнитофона Орбита-1 (Другие аппараты/другое)
Добавлено фото акустики S-100D (акустика 80-ых годов высокой мощности)
01.09.2010
Добавлено фото акустики S-30L (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
27.08.2010
Добавлено описание акустики Compact Box (CB) - акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности

http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/

----------


## RenarsLV

Jaunumi septembris-oktobris:

19.10.2010
Добавлено руководство по эксплуатации на VEF Sigma 260
Добавлено описание акустики ELF FS 7.2H (другая акустика)
Добавлено фото Vefonta из музея завода
18.10.2010
Обновлена страница R-100, добавлены фотографии (другие аппараты)
16.10.2010
Добавлено описание акустики S-1000 (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
Добавлено фото нескольких внешних оформлений акустики S-90 (категория Фотографии)
12.10.2010
Добавлено описание лампового радиоприемника Pionieris
06.10.2010
Обновлена страница приемника Риф (добавлены "живые" фотографии и описание)
05.10.2010
Добавлено фото акустики Sakta-95 (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
01.10.2010
Добавлены страницы акустики S-100D и S-100F (акустика 80-ых годов высокой мощности, клик по названию)
30.09.2010
Обновлена страница радиоприемника Салют-001 (Другие аппараты)
29.09.2010
На заводе идет работа над компьютерной акустикой
21.09.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемников VEF H-5001 и VEF HR-1003
18.09.2010
Добавлено фото S-30K (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)
17.09.2010
Добавлено фото на магнитолы VEF-2001 и VEF Siringa-2000 (Продукция VEF)
Добавлено фото и некоторые данные на электропроигрыватель Радиотехника 002-Стерео (Электропроигрыватели)
Добавлено фото и некоторые данные на  Сатурн (Другие аппараты/Радиоприемники до 1980 года)
Добавлено описание катушечного магнитофона Орбита-1 (Другие аппараты/другое)
Добавлено фото акустики S-100D (акустика 80-ых годов высокой мощности)
01.09.2010
Добавлено фото акустики S-30L (акустика 90-ых годов средней мощности)

----------


## imported_RenarsLV

Jaunumi novembris-decembris:

24.12.2010
В каталоге интернет-магазина hifi-group.ru появилась акустическая система Giant N10
19.12.2010
Добавлена статья о заводе Radiotehnika 1990 года
12.12.2010
Информация и продолжении работы сайта в этой статье
05.12.2010
Добавлено описание усилителя Elerad PA-250
04.12.2010
Добавлены фотографии производственной части завода
Добавлена страница видеомагнитофона Малахит (другие аппараты)
26.11.2010
Руководство Российской Компании "ALEKS" с гордостью сообщает, что 26 октября 2010 года был подписан договор о партнёрстве с Латвийской Компанией "VEF Radiotehnika RRR". На основании подписанного соглашения, всемирно известная Рижская фабрика по производству акустики и аудио технике, начиная с середины декабря 2010 года, запускает в серию АБСОЛЮТНО новую линейку домашних акустических систем и компонентов.
В новой линейке акустических систем "VEF Radiotehnika RRR" будут применены самые новейшие технологии по корпусам, демпфированию, кабелям, динамическим головкам, фильтрам и много другого не имеющего аналогов в мире.
Уникальные технологии  и разработки фабрике предоставляет Российская научно производственная Компания "High-End" акустики и аудио-видео техники "ALEKS" получившая только за этот год около 30 патентов и сделавшая открытие в физике "Влияния трёх межпроводниковых параметров на прохождение, аудио и видео сигналов" и дала им обозначения.
Инженерный состав и другие сотрудники Российской Компании "ALEKS" уже приступили к работе по созданию новых образцов техники. Первая продукция на Российском рынке ожидается в конце февраля 2011 года.
Уникальность Рижского производства "VEF Radiotehnika RRR" состоит в собственном полном цикле без участия Китая.
Любители высококлассного звука получат впервые за многие годы НАСТОЯЩИЙ европейский продукт с самыми новыми технологиями!
Альянс двух исторических Компаний в науке и производстве не забыл и о прогрессивном дизайне предложенный лучшей мировой студией.
Данная новость сравнима с революцией в звуке на рынке аудиотехники, так как продукция не будет иметь аналогов по всем совокупным параметрам, и будем экспортироваться не только в Россию, но и в Европу.
17.11.2010
Обновлена страница радиоприемника Рига-10
15.11.2010
Добавлена отдельная страница на акустику S-400M
14.11.2010
Добавлена схема тюнера T-7111FS
09.11.2010
Обновлена страница Симфония-003
06.11.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемника Juvenil 80 (Другие аппараты/Радиопримники до 1980 года (включительно))
Обновлена страница радиоприемника Абава-253 (Другие аппараты/Радиоприемники после 1980 года)
03.11.2010
Добавлено описание радиоприемного комплекта РП-5201 (другие аппараты/другое)
Добавлены фотографии экспортных вариантов У-101 и М-201

----------


## tornislv

Tas jauki, ka kāds vāc vēstures liecības. Preses relīze par absolūti jauno produktu bez Ķīnas iesaistīšanas gan izsauca smaidiņu. Īpaši jau trīs patentētie audio video signāla caurejas parametri ar visiem apzīmējumiem. Būs kaut kas uz šo šniti: TOP - "Toroidal Outburst Power"; COOL - "Coupled Output Optical Linkage"; 
DAWG - "Dual Audio Wattage Gain" ; MEGA - "Multipath Emphasis Gain Adjustment"  utt   ::

----------


## arnis

Любители высококлассного звука получат впервые за многие годы НАСТОЯЩИЙ европейский продукт с самыми новыми технологиями!
vai tas attiecas arii uz to RRR lapaa veel pirms 2 meen atrodamo grabazhu ar 80to  gadu razhotajiem am radio, kaseshu, un citu antikvaaru priekshmetu sakopojumu zem sadaljas muzikaalais centrs , 42KG, 79,90Ls ??? 
Zheel ka vairs bildi nevar atrast ..... 
Varbuut cieniitais Renaars arii to ieliks veesturee ?
PS- ieprieksh atradaas zem shii linka....
http://www.radiotehnika.lv/product_info ... ts_id=2844

----------


## uldisb

Vēl interesants fakts, ka RRR beigu gados, tas ir 90 gadu sākums, ražoja arī tā saucamos sadzīves komjūterus BK 0010. Tas gan bija copy-paste variants. Savienība jau tos vismaz kādās 5 rūpnīcās štampoja (ja pats nebūtu braucis viņiem pakaļ  uz RRR.. nekad neticētu tādam faktam).

Nenoliedzami interesants vēstures materiāls ir VEF-Mikro rašanās, diemžēl nekādu informāciju neesmu lasījis. Pamatideja bija tāda, ka savienībai uz olimpiskajām spēlēm vajadzēja pokazuhu, tas ir tablo ko vada dators. INTEL 8080 radās 1974 gadā un vietā kas ir daudz tālāk nekā beidzās dzelzs priekškars. Kā 6 gadu laikā to dabuja šeit kā K580 sēriju ar visām satelītshēmām, uztaisija dzelzi un programmu??? tātad jau vismaz 78 gadā tur jau vajadzēja rušināt melnām mutēm, droši vien kgb uzraudzībā.... tolaik es biju tur pat blakus, pāri ielai Braslas ielas tehnikumā, un tčna zinu, ka vārds "mikroprocesors" vēl nebija mūsu leksikā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Sākumā biju skeptisks, bet vispār neslikts saits jo šo to jaunu uzzināju un ieraudzīju http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/.

Mans ieteikums būtu: pie izstrādājumiem vajadzētu arī norādīt arī izstrādes/ražošanas gadus piemēram šeit un vēl citās sadaļās http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/drugie_apparaty/0-242

----------


## RenarsLV

RRR var veikt savas aparatūras montāžu bez dzeltnajiem (bez ķīniešiem)
http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/radiotehnika_ms_711/0-239
Šis modelis bija uzbūvēts lai pārdotu vecos audio blokus

Uzņēmums Aleks nenodarbojas ar jaunu RRR akustisko iekārtu projektēšanu, tā ir tikai reklāma.




> Mans ieteikums būtu: pie izstrādājumiem vajadzētu arī norādīt arī izstrādes/ražošanas gadus piemēram šeit un vēl citās sadaļās http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/drugie_apparaty/0-242


 piekrīt

----------


## RenarsLV

Jaunumi 
Radiotehnika S-100B tumbas 
http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/radiotehnika_s_100b/0-314

----------


## RenarsLV

VEF Radiotehnika RRR Giant FS-100 - What Hi-Fi, Martā 2011

----------


## RenarsLV

Jaunajā vietnē

Prototype - tumbas


ЭГ-9010 - ekvalaizers


У-101М - pastiprinātājs


Т-101М - tuners


ЭП-102 - Vinilplašu


*www.vef-rrr.ucoz.ru*

----------


## tornislv

Slinkums bija pārbaudīt, vai jau ir ielikts, bet nejauši atradu šādu prospektu:
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/Radiotehnika88/

----------


## RenarsLV

*Eduarda Malejeva intervijas - 31 maijs 2011*

_Если верить председателю правления AO VEF Radiotehnika RRR Эдуарду Малееву, уже в этом году будет заключен контракт с крупной российской торговой сетью Media Markt, на поставку латвийской акустики, что может увеличить объем всего заводского производства в 2-3 раза. «Если бы я видел, что тут бизнес бесперспективный – я бы его продал.» – говорит Малеев. Его цель – за несколько лет увеличить продажи с нынешних примерно 600 тысяч латов  до 3 миллионов латов  в год.


Впечатления от экскурсии

«Ты не был на Radiotehnika? Стоит посмотреть – там как в советское время!» – когда услышал несколько таких напутствий от разных людей, стало интересно. О «советскости» – действительно, в вестибюле высотки, где сидит заводская администрация и частные арендаторы, ремонта, похоже, не было с тех самых времен. Как говорит сам Малеев, были инвесторы, предлагавшие это здания выкупить – чтобы снести, и построить на его месте новое.

Впечатление от цехов – как от огромного завода, и первая мысль – это сколько стоит его отапливать зимой. Хотя, если смотреть на объем производства – около полумиллиона латов – речь скорее об уровне мастерской. Работники, услышав про площади, смеются: «У нас как в квартире, если есть площади – мы постепенно расползаемся, и в итоге все занято. Хотя, приезжал к нам один партнер, и тоже говорил, что на западе на таких площадях давно не работают: там все делается чуть ли не на коленке.»

Во время экскурсии по заводу, перед тем, как зайти в конкретный цех, мне говорят либо – «А вот тут интересно», и это означает, что внутри стоит новое оборудование, купленное в том числе и на еврофонды, либо – «ой, тут только не пугайтесь», и это значит, что внутри ничего новее 25-30-летней техники нет. В некоторых цехах старые станки еще работают, в других – стоят компактно в ряд, вдруг еще пригодятся, или на запчасти. Новой техники – порядка нескольких десяткой единиц.

Кадры на производстве – чаще в возрасте. Типичный случай, когда человек называет дату своего прихода на завод, и она оказывается «старше» года моего рождения. Людям хорошо если за 50, а часто и за 60. Молодежи видел немного. «Сколько у нас получают? – говорит экскурсовод про работников цеха с новыми станками (делают корпуса для акустики). Если заказов много, то и 500 на бумаге, если работы меньше, то около 300 латов». С работой как где: в одних цехах работа идет каждый день в две смены – и не успевают, а где-то – например, вручную наматывать медь на динамики – работниц, в основном женщин, приглашают хорошо если раз в месяц. Оплата, понятно, сдельная.

Разговор с рабочими: «А кризис, по вашим ощущениям, уже позади – рост есть? – Прошлый год был очень трудный. И позапрошлый. Пока не то чтобы лучше было.» Правда, рабочих то и дело подгоняют: итальянский субподряд пора отравлять (оборот на 400 тысяч латов в год), а тут, говорят, еще чешский заказчик заказал полтора десятка образцов продукции. Если качество устроит – заказов, по словам моих сопровождающих, может быть, как от итальянцев.

Что действительно впечатляет – изолированные акустические комнаты, о которых пишет каждый, кто тут был с экскурсией. В одной комнате любой звук много раз отражается от мраморной поверхности, в итоге обычный хлопок руками «звучит» около 5 секунд. В другой, наоборот, звук «гаснет» так, что если человек в двух метрах от тебя будет говорить в сторону от тебя – звук будет еле-еле, ватный, будто издалека. Хранитель всего этого – конструктор Дзинтар Ласис – в том числе и испытывает в этих комнатах акустику. На компьютерах – непонятные графики. Конструктор  – вот тут хорошо, а тут кривую надо приподнять. Говорят, он на заводе тоже был с тех времен, когда нас, условно тридцатилетних, еще не было нигде.

В общем, завод — производит впечатление. Впечатление двоякое. Жизнь тут теплится явно не та ту мощность, на которую это все когда-то проектировалось. Где-то она бурлит, а где-то время остановилось. Малеев говорит, в этом надо видеть перспективу: пойдут заказы – будет что обживать. С ним мы побеседовали уже после «обхода территории».


- Год назад вы говорили, что скоро можно будет сказать о начале возрождения Radiotehnika. Ваши работники в цехах возрождения не особо чувствуют…

- Человек всегда предполагает, а Бог располагает, корректирует нас. Год назад мы очень активно работали, и предполагали, что сможем быстро запустить новый продукт. У нас ведь договор с Латвийским агентством развития, на исследования нового продукта на 600 тысяч латов. И после этого этот продукт – шикарный! – давал бы нам отличную добавочную стоимость, и при этом стоит в разы дешевле европейского аналога. В разы! Но удивительная вещь: по идее, ипотечный банк должен работать в паре с агентством развития, так как это все государственные структуры. Мы бы тогда уже закончили этот проект. Но они нам кредит не дали. А шведский банк, с которым мы сотрудничаем – SEB – тоже не продлил кредитную линию, видя наше не очень хорошее положение. В итоге мы получили этот новый продукт, но позднее, чем рассчитывали.

Более того, у нас сейчас (показывает документы) есть контракт с крупной торговой сетью – Media Markt, подразделением крупнейшей в Европе сети электроники — Saturn. И эта российская сеть подписывает с нами договор. Вторая сеть – на Украине – тоже подписывает контракт. Мы в этом году выходим на действительно большие объемы, сейчас это в работе, договора планируем подписать в течение месяца. Сколько это может дать по продажам? Я думаю, не меньше миллиона латов в год. То есть если мы на 600 тысяч латов продукции делали, то в этом году сделаем и реализуем на 1,2 миллиона – минимум. А то и втрое вырастем!

- При этом за весь прошлый год именно вы в России продали продукции на 14 тысяч латов – мизер…

- Когда я купил этот завод, тут надо было все выбросить на помойку. Я только сейчас, 10 лет спустя, понял, что покупал я практически только цеха и землю. Пришлось полностью перевооружить производство, на старом выпускать современную продукцию было невозможно. А когда мы перевооружились, наступил финансовый кризис. И все. Иначе у нас уже были бы пару лет процветания. Мы были на низком старте, но в кризис подножку поставили банк, забрав оборотные средства. Убежали арендаторы. Раньше они были, и это помогало заводу, производство за их счет могло практически не платить коммунальные платежи. Этот экономический кризис, спад в недвижимости, да везде – это все ударило.

- А что за чехи, которые дали пробный заказ на 15 образцов техники?

- Это субподряд, а это не является нашим главным направлением работы. Это мы работаем на дядю. Да, сейчас у нас есть такие заказы, и они будут идти до тех пор, пока у нас нет больших оборотов по собственной акустике. Но как только у нас будут на нее запросы, мы эти подряды делать просто физически не сможем.

- Будете отказываться от итальянцев, которые дают вам 420 тысят годового  оборота?

- Да, со временем будем. Такие заказы – от плохой жизни

- А какая там маржа?

- Процентов десять – это хорошо. Выжимают. На собственной продукции делаем 25-40% – другой уровень.

Лишнюю недвижимость – продам

- Кстати, в 2001 году у вас был оборот такой же, как в 2010-м – порядка миллиона с небольшим. По финансовым показателям вы там же, где и были.

- Десять лет назад я имел старый завод, старую продукцию, старое оборудование. Чтобы перевооружиться и отремонтироваться – на это 5 лет ушло. Потом 2 года кризиса. И только сейчас мы можем развиваться. Если бы я видел, что тут бизнес бесперспективный – я бы его продал. У меня такой возраст, что тут непонятно зачем не сидят, а ходят в тапочках по Майами. У меня друг там живет, говорит: опусти планку, продай, и ходи тут в тапочках. Но я хочу это дело довести до конца. Я вижу, что тут есть перспектива. И она будет реализована. Всю лишнюю недвижимость тоже выставлю на продажу, и деньги вложу в оборотные средства. Тогда Радиотехника останется легкая, чтобы методично работать. А там и контракты подтянутся, и вы свободны, чтобы летать.

- Когда думаете продать лишнюю недвижимость?

- Думаю, в следующем году мы этот вопрос закроем: та недвижимость, что еще осталась – ее нужно немного придержать, чтобы подросла в цене, и акционерке больше досталось. Думаю, еще где-то миллион латов за нее мы получим.

- При этом у вас огромные цеха. Более компактно не думали работать?

- Если считать «Радиотехнику» мастерской – площадей замного. Если считать «Радиотехнику» заводом, который способен подписать договор с тем же Media Markt, то это площади только-только. А если еще другие сети добавятся… Тогда нам будет даже тесно. И тот, кто к нам приезжает, должен видеть этот потенциал. Чтобы большой контракт выполнить, чтобы все это поставить на поток, нужно иметь эти линии. И они у нас стоят в ожидании больших заказов.

Кроме того, мы этим держим людей – если они уедут или на база уйдут, мы их не вернем. Самое страшное – потерять костяк, иначе можно закрываться. Акустику не могут делать люди без опыта, иначе она звучать не будет – будет дребезжать. Мне выгодней было бы много чего тут закрыть. Но если я сейчас закрою, а потом свистну – все будут кто на базаре, кто на огороде, кто в Ирландии.
Раз в неделю уже не работаем

- Год назад вы говорили, что люди на производстве работают один день в неделю, когда есть заказы — и получают минималку. Сейчас так же?

- Сегодня уже не так. У нас постоянно работают люди, правда, маленьким количеством, далее будет набирать штат. Сегодня мы уже даже отстаем: у нас заказов больше, чем людей.

- Те, кто делают динамики, говорят, приходят на работу раз в месяц…

- С динамиками – да. Дело в том, что они обходятся дороже тех, которые мы покупаем. Поэтому мы в акустике ставим пару наших основных динамиков для хорошего звука. А для высоких частот пищалку покупаем на стороне.

- У кого покупаете?

- У европейских отраслевиков. Они это делают в Китае, нам продают. Серьезные европейские фирмы, разрабатывают сами, а мартышкин труд отдают в Китай. Это их разработка, и за качество они отвечают. Поэтому это продукция, разработанная в Европе, но произведенная в Китае.

- Сами не думали работать так же: тут держать центр компетенции, а мартышким труд – в Китай?

- Отдельные комплектующие, которые не влияют на звук, мы тоже заказываем в Китае. Но мембраны, подвижную систему – то, что дает звук – делаем сами. Почему мы берем пищалку у европейцев – они, получая партию из Китая, проводят испытания. И именно они в итоге отвечают за качество. Сегодня у нас с конвейера сошла акустика – она тут же идет в ту лабораторию, в акустическую камеру. И проверяется, как она звучит. Если нормально – разрешаем продолжать производство. Если есть какие-то неполадки – продукт за пределы завода не выйдет. Если бы этот продукт мы получали из Китая – пришлось бы и его пропускать через лабораторию, а если что-то не так – возвращать обратно в Китай? С их сроками транспортировки? Мы такое не потянем. Это все же не стол сделать.

- С биржи уходить не собираетесь?

- Нет, биржу мы любим и уважаем. И очень надеемся, что на бирже мы будем котироваться более успешно, как только пойдут большие заказы. Сегодня у нас есть перспектива, к сожалению, пока нереализованная.

- Вам биржа нужна для чего?

- На перспективу – и для привлечения финансирования. Мы биржевой инструмент будем использовать в своей деятельности. Если мы придем к необходимости инвестиционной программы, почему нет. Мы ведь и рост наметили, и продукция будет новая. Сейчас нам никто ничего не дает, потому что мы плохо выглядим. Как только дела у нас пойдут, и на бирже мы будем расти – тогда это вариант…

- А чего вы на SEB обижаетесь, если финансовая устойчивость у вас плохая: кредиторы превышают собственный капитал…

– Сегодня мое мнение о SEB поменялось в лучшую сторону – обязательно напишите: они сдержали наши аппетиты, и не дали нарастить неприятного веса, за который пришлось бы платить. В итоге мы выкручиваешься. А это дорогого стоит. Когда тебе есть не дают, ты худеешь, становишься симпатичным, стройным. Здоровье поправляется, и ты готов решать задачи. А когда тебе в жирные годы говорили «бери еще» — ты брал еще, и у тебя отовсюду торчало… И думали, что всегда так будет.

– Что такого сделали для похудания?

- Сократили людей до минимума. Затраты в целом тоже сократили. И третье – научились разрабатывать новые изделия по-другому. Вот раньше я технолога держал вне зависимости от того, нужен он или нет. В штатном расписании был технолог, и я ему платил 400-500 латов. Сейчас у меня для него есть вопросы и задачи. Он приходит на неделю, решает задачи, и уходит.

- Сколько лет этому технологу, который готов так работать?

- Около 50 где-то. У нас производство сохранилось благодаря тому, что наш коллектив постарел. Ему много денег не надо. Иначе бы все давно разбежались в Ирландию. Но мы с Техническим университетом уже подписали договор, с июня студенты начинают проходить у нас практику. И мы к этим пенсионерам начнем набирать только молодых, чтобы они набирались знаний и уровня понимания акустики.

Эти люди, которые тут работают сейчас – это костяк, они сохраняют технологию. А те, кого мы примем – молодежь, и это будущее завода. Кстати, в том же сбыте у нас все – молодые: все моложе тридцати. Это ведь пятерка нападения: тут пожилых быть не может.

- Я, честно говоря, немного поспешил с этим интервью – подытоживая, говорит Малеев. — нужно было встретиться немного позже, когда уже будут реальные успехи и результаты. А пока все только в планах.  Вы правы во всем насчет кадров – правы. Но давайте встретимся через некоторое время. Если бы я не видел здесь перспективы – продал бы.

- Хотите довести дело до конца и уехать отдыхать, или от управления в любом случае отходить не собираетесь?

- Сказать, что мне особенно хочется этим заниматься всю жизнь – не сказал бы. Но мне, как бизнесмену, невыгодно бросать это дело. Сейчас все это стоит лимонад. Моя мечта – еще год-два, но не больше трех.

- Каких показателей хотите достичь?

- Хотел бы оборот в 10 миллионов и прибыль в миллион. Но это мои мечты. Если смотреть реалистично – 3 миллиона оборота, уверен, получить можно.

- Вы всегда говорили, что конструкторы завода разрабатывают свои модели сами. А тут вдруг подписали в конце прошлого года договор с россиянами, на совместную разработку ваших новых продуктов…

- Да, российские разработчики дали нам хороший вариант акустики. Контрапертура. Очень интересная тема, хотя и не панацея. Россияне действительно уже приезжали на наш завод, все посмотрели. Думаю, сработаемся. А может, со временем кого-то и сюда переманим.


Сергей Павлов, Рига
31.05.2011
_

----------


## RenarsLV

*„VEF Radiotehnika” sola revolūciju*

Akustisko sistēmu ražotājs VEF Radiotehnika RRR šogad sadarbībā ar Krievijas zinātnieku Aleksandru Gaidarovu plāno sākt ražot jaunas akustiskās sistēmas, vēsta laikraksts Latvijas Avīze.

Uzņēmums informē, ka gatavojas veikt īstu revolūciju augstas kvalitātes skaņu reproduktīvās funkcijas nozarē, lai atgūtu audio tehnoloģiju līdera slavu. VEF Radiotehnika RRR norāda, ka vienu no pirmajiem produkta paraugiem iegādājies arī Krievijas prezidents Dmitrijs Medvedevs, kurš esot kaislīgs labas skaņas un mūzikas fans.

Kompānijas VEF Radiotehnika RRR valdes priekšsēdētājs Eduards Maļejevs pavēstīja, ka reāla A. Gaidarova izgudrojumu paraugu izgatavošana notika arī agrāk, taču līdz šim nav sākta produktu sērijveida ražošana.

E. Maļejevs: “Mēs ceram, ka mums izdosies izveidot ražošanu atbilstošā līmenī, tam mums ir astoņdesmit gadu darba pieredze un augstas klases speciālisti. Valdība velta lielu uzmanību ražošanai, jo valstī ir nepieciešamas darba vietas un eksports. Domājam, ka šis projekts atradīs arī atbalstu un līdzfinansējumu no ES fondu puses.”

Pērn VEF Radiotehnika RRR strādāja ar 1,218 miljonu latu auditēto apgrozījumu, kas ir par 9,6% mazāk nekā iepriekšējā gadā, un guva 16,8 tūkstošu latu peļņu, kas ir par 26% mazāk.

----------


## ansius

RenarsLV ir ok ja tu ieliec noderīgu info, taču šeit NAV TAVS BLOGS !!!

----------


## RenarsLV

> RenarsLV ir ok ja tu ieliec noderīgu info, taču šeit NAV TAVS BLOGS !!!


 Es neesmu liek jums izlasīt šo tēmu   ::

----------


## kaspich

> RenarsLV ir ok ja tu ieliec noderīgu info, taču šeit NAV TAVS BLOGS !!!


 sheit ir Tava izpausmes vieta, kur puse padomu ir dilatanta limenii, otra puse vnk nepareizi? ok, atvainojos, katrs 10.tais pa teemu. tad, kad kaads veelas shos radiotehnikas hlamus remonteet, Tev kiska tonka [sajeegas nav] ko konkreetu ieteikt. te, kur ir nekomerciaals informatiivs avots, kaut kas kundzinjam nav iepaticies.. sore, es sen neesmu izteicies [no malas paskatiiju], pa retam varu atljauties. nee, es nezinu, moska Tev ir intimas attieciibas ar kaadu no Elfas/Tevalo.. tad, varbuut, viss ir savaas vietaas. es arii atvainojos, ja kaadam skjiet, ka es ansha kungam esmu pieseejies. vinjsh vnk vairaak lec aara, jo ir ieceelis sevi nadzornjiku kaartaa, bet .. taadas peerles baarsta, ka.. uzhasnah..

----------


## Didzis

Nav jau slikti, ka ir kāda informācija par RRR jaunako akustiku. RRR jau viss tik lēnu notiek un kas jauns parādās tik reti, ka var palaist garām  ::  . Lai jau veicās, bet nu pagaidām es gan nesasklausu kādas tumbas, kuras būtu konkuretspējīgas ar pasaules vadošajiem akustikas ražotājiem. Protams, par to naudu viss ir OK, bet nav neviena modeļa dēļ kura siekala notecētu, kaut arī dargi maksātu.

----------


## RenarsLV

Ziņu vietnes

Radiotehnika T-7120 (tūners)


www.vef-rrr.ucoz.ru

----------


## RenarsLV

Jaunā vietne projekts

----------


## arnis

akustiskaas sisteemas, paswtiprinaataaji un infa par uznjeemumu  ir 2x 
un es nevienaa saitaa augsheejaa izveelnju rindaa neesmu redzeejis, ka kaads rakstiitu pilnaa tekstaa valodas. parasti tas ir kautkur stuuriitii ar karodzinjiem, taada vismaz ir pienjemtaa prakse ...

----------


## RenarsLV

Divi, lai jauno un veco produktu, informācija par uzņēmumu un vietu atsevišķi
 Jā, es zinu par valoda standartu, bet šo variants ir ērtāk lietot un izmantot html (Es neesmu profesionāls)

----------

